# Now that is a lot of o-cats!



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

One swoop of his net, & this guy has enough o-cats to clean all of our tanks!






John


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

holy crap!
How they could see into that green water is a real feat, too.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I doubt they had too haha


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

man, that a lot in one catch


----------



## Kazs (Feb 16, 2009)

woah, he hit the jackpot


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

man, thats a whole lot, and we pay over two bucks per fish....mas de 2000 peces...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> man, thats a whole lot, and we pay over two bucks per fish....mas de 2000 peces...


I'd be shocked if they make more then a penny each.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

That is a crazy amount of oticinclus, I can't even imagine that!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

TAB said:


> I'd be shocked if they make more then a penny each.


agreed. mark up on fish is insane.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i never tried an oto - you guys like em ? i do like plecos


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Superal1, they are great algae eaters. They also like to pal around together. It's fun to watch them go around the tank in groups. Most people have them as part of their clean up crew.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmmm - might have to get me some of em - are they prone to ich ?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

surpera1 said:


> hmmmm - might have to get me some of em - are they prone to ich ?


I haven't seen one get ich yet. If you have a planted tank (with wood preferably), they'll do good.


----------

